#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Nothing gold can stay

## crowley666

Another lonely heart has left for the next shade of green. Rest in peace J. D. Salinger.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes my love just told me.

----------


## crowley666

try oThErWiSeItWiLlBiTeYoUrHeAdOfF
to open the gate to the other realm. 
your WeLcOmE

----------

